# Canon officially announces the IVY REC clippable outdoor camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

> MELVILLE, NY, October 10, 2019 – Your activity of choice should not limit you on your quest to #RECtheWorld – from jumping on a trampoline, biking down a mountainside, screaming on a roller coaster or feeling the beat at a music festival. Down for just about anything, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce the IVY REC Clippable Outdoor Camera. Made to go anywhere while capturing those larger-than-life moments – this new camera is made for adventure.
> Preorder the Canon IVY REC at Adorama
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 10, 2019)

Nikons Keymission 80 was a interesting concept for body cam, I would like to see review of these on how they compare against that bodycam.


----------



## bellorusso (Oct 10, 2019)

Sony announces A9m2
Nikon announces Nikkor Z58/ 0.95
Canon announces clippable thingy.


----------



## mpmark (Oct 10, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Sony announces A9m2
> Nikon announces Nikkor Z58/ 0.95
> Canon announces clippable thingy.



I don't see a problem here.


----------



## akiskev (Oct 10, 2019)

mpmark said:


> I don't see a problem here.


The problem is that only canon innovates


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 10, 2019)

Only one card slot?! What!!


----------



## cayenne (Oct 10, 2019)

Aaron D said:


> Only one card slot?! What!!



Does it do 24fps video?



cayenne


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 10, 2019)

mpmark said:


> I don't see a problem here.


I dont think most of the people here see any problems if Canon is stamped on it.


----------



## slclick (Oct 10, 2019)

25.4mm focal length, finally someone listened!


----------



## dcm (Oct 11, 2019)

Seriously considering upgrading from a Polaroid Cube I got a few years back. Appears to be a significant improvement.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2019)

slclick said:


> 25.4mm focal length, finally someone listened!


Nikon Keymission 80 came before this.


----------



## mclaren777 (Oct 11, 2019)

I bought mine months ago.

Eager for it to arrive now.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 11, 2019)

Why do I read "c*r*ippable" in the headlines? 
Must be some kind of Freudian slip


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 11, 2019)

mpmark said:


> I don't see a problem here.


the problem is a lack of logic in the comment above. Those are completely different addressable markets. Sport cams aren’t action or event rigs.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Oct 11, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Sony announces A9m2
> Nikon announces Nikkor Z58/ 0.95
> Canon announces clippable thingy.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 11, 2019)

No matter what Canon announces....
Some reactions are really predictable!


----------



## cerealito (Oct 11, 2019)

Like seriously, who is going to buy those?


----------



## slclick (Oct 11, 2019)

cerealito said:


> Like seriously, who is going to buy those?


I can think of many scenarios where it would be fun and easy to have these along. I won't be a buyer but kids, mountain bikes, hikers, tourists, travel cams, water sports. It may not have dual card slots, a gel filter slot or IBIS but most people don't know what the hell all that is anyway.


----------



## bbb34 (Oct 11, 2019)

Physical size, if anyone cares, is 11 cm x 4.5 cm x 1.85 cm, mass is 90 g.

From the pictures, I wanted to believe that it is the size of a USB stick, but unfortunately it is quite a bit more.


----------



## WillT (Oct 11, 2019)

TIL Canon had an IndieGoGo campaign. How about one for a mirrorless 7d or pro body to go with that new glass.


----------



## photo212 (Oct 11, 2019)

Still haven't seen how long the battery will operate in record


----------



## amorse (Oct 13, 2019)

cerealito said:


> Like seriously, who is going to buy those?


I'm pretty sure it was crowd sourced so I'll bet the people who paid Canon before it was released will probably be the ones to buy it. It's not for me, but if they can use crowd sourcing to fund its development, then it probably does have a market.


----------



## michi (Oct 13, 2019)

Even though it is smaller than a cellphone, most people already carry a phone with them at most times which can record images and videos. I can't see something like this selling a lot of units.


----------



## LDS (Oct 13, 2019)

michi said:


> Even though it is smaller than a cellphone, most people already carry a phone with them at most times which can record images and videos. I can't see something like this selling a lot of units.



Probably you aren't going to clip your $1000+ phone - or even a $500+ one - where you're going to clip this....


----------



## djack41 (Oct 17, 2019)

cerealito said:


> Like seriously, who is going to buy those?


Great question. What can this thing do that the Smartphone does not do better? I wish Canon luck at selling it.


----------



## slclick (Oct 17, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Great question. What can this thing do that the Smartphone does not do better? I wish Canon luck at selling it.


My smartphone is in my dry bag as i float/fly down the river. This is clipped to my Osprey pack. One of many scenarios. Not sure why the forum geniuses cannot come up with these things.


----------



## djack41 (Oct 17, 2019)

LOL May be a few scenarios where someone may buy it but not many. I would rather have the superior camera and connectivity of an iPhone in a LifeProof case. Might look at Tony Northrup's comments about the Ivy.


----------



## slclick (Oct 17, 2019)

djack41 said:


> LOL May be a few scenarios where someone may buy it but not many. I would rather have the superior camera and connectivity of an iPhone in a LifeProof case. Might look at Tony Northrup's comments about the Ivy.


I'd rather read someone reputable.


----------



## djack41 (Oct 17, 2019)

That's why I read his blog.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2019)

djack41 said:


> That's why I read his blog.


Because you enjoy misinformation?


----------



## Kit. (Oct 17, 2019)

djack41 said:


> That's why I read his blog.


Oh, have we just found someone who takes TN seriously?


----------



## djack41 (Oct 18, 2019)

lol Only 1.34 million of us.


----------



## slclick (Oct 18, 2019)

djack41 said:


> lol Only 1.34 million of us.


Numbers don't say much these days. Look at 2016 US elections, 50m+ people with their heads up their Hassselblads.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 18, 2019)

djack41 said:


> lol Only 1.34 million of us.


Is that the count of people watching his show?


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 21, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Nikon announces Nikkor Z58/ 0.95
> Canon announces clippable thingy.



How many units of the Nikkor Z58/0.95, a manual focus prime, is Nikon going to sell at $8,000 a unit?
How many clippable thingies is Canon going to sell at $130?

I suspect the clippable thingies would contribute to Canon's bottom line more than the Nikkor to Nikon's.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 22, 2019)

Found this article posted about Ivy selling like hotcakes in Japan.








Canon outdoor camera 'Canon Ivy Rec' sells out in ONE DAY in Japan


Preorders for the Canon Ivy Rec, an unusual Canon outdoor camera, fly off the shelves in Japan




www.digitalcameraworld.com


----------



## cayenne (Oct 22, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Found this article posted about Ivy selling like hotcakes in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess Canon knows their market over there, but wow...I still keep asking myself WTF would you do with these things?

C


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 23, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I guess Canon knows their market over there, but wow...I still keep asking myself WTF would you do with these things?
> 
> C


Non fish eye lens perfect for body cam, clip it on to a backpack and use it for recording activities like trekking, biking, etc... like I mentioned before this is where Nikon Keymission 80 was targetted but failed. Canon Ivy being cheaper and much easier to use will be selling with same action cam crowd who dont want a fish eye camera.


----------

